

From VC's to Super-Angels: The New Rules of Startup Investment - ig1
http://gem.glasgows.co.uk/gem3//ext/reg/register.php

======
ig1
I don't normally post things that are behind registration walls, but this
webcast is excellent for anyone looking to raise money. Covers topics such as
when to look for Angels vs VC, what return VCs are looking for, etc.

I'm not normally an advocate of this sort of thing, but if someone was to rip
it and post it up on youtube they'd be doing a great favour to the startup
community :)

(It may actually be legal, given the video is produced by UKTI it's probably
under crown copyright which allows reproduction as long as you don't modify it
in misleading ways).

